# 52275 vs 52276



## Coder2468 (Feb 7, 2017)

Can someone please help me understand the difference between CPT codes 52275 and 52276? I know that 52275 is for males only, but what is the difference other than that? 

My urologist did an optical internal urethrotomy with a cold knife and a Holmium laser. Both were used because the cold knife broke during the procedure. I've done urology coding for awhile now but I'm not as familiar with these codes, so I'm struggling to understand how to code this correctly. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Feb 9, 2017)

From what I understand...

With cold knife the doctor looks at the stricture through a cystoscope and removes it. Then an incision is made at the site of the stricture. With the direct they insert a special telescope which allows them to see the stricture and they can make the cut while visualizing it. 

Hope this helps

Machelle Freeman-CPC


----------

